# Cockpunch Nominations



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

*Cockpunch* verb. A hard punch direct to the male genitals because of reasons.

Example. My neighbor needs a cockpunch because of his noisy lawnmower every day.

Solicitors can have a smack in the goolies from me. Much of my day today has been wasted dealing with the passive-aggressive solicitor representing my soon to be ex-wife. All conciliatory language with threatening undertones. The prick.

I don't care what his opinions are, he is but a conduit for negotiation between myself and the other party which I am trying to keep amicable and he is not. So have one straight to the nuts, solicitors. Cockpunch!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

More then likely, he is hearing outright lies and horror stories that are being told about you by your soon to be ex, to make her seem wonderful in everyone's eyes... my children and I were attacked by my ex-wife of 5 years new church in my old home town of 5 generations, because of her lies... She wanted to look innocent in their eyes... it backfired on her... 
The truth eventually comes out, but don't be afraid to ask him what his problem is right now. Remind him that there are 2 sides to every story. Some women will twist the truth to the point that even your children get attacked. I ended up pulling the gloves off, going to the Sheriff, and taking the kids away from her for their own protection after my son was physically attacked by kids of the members of her new church. Then I went after the new church and stopped their attacks by providing them with access to the truth through the Sheriff. I gave them a choice, either stop the personal attacks against my children and myself, or end up in a court battle against a well respected local being backed by the Sheriff, Police, and Child Protective Services.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

As much as I appreciate your input Mr. Lukens, yes I really do, I'm just venting about day-to-day stuff and offering others the opportunity to do the same. My Intention was this to be a fun thread to rage at whatever or whoever annoys us.

My divorce is proving a whole lot easier than the reality of living with the person I'm divorcing. I'm good mate, thanks, and your advice is honestly taken onboard. I can see right thru' the duplicity of the legal types.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Having gone through a similar situation I have to tell you that it is nothing personal on his part. He is representing someone that is taking it personal and he is just reflecting her. This is a lawyers job and believe me when I say that when all is said and done he won't think of you again nor her once he gets paid. I have always felt that it should be as hard to get married as it is now to get divorced.

If you don't have a lawyer yourself? GET ONE and let him deal with that one.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

This wasn't meant to be about my divorce! But thank you all for your support. Genuinely. I'm good.

If the matter goes to court I will be representing myself with a Mckenzie friend. 

Now, surely someone has a nomination for a cockpunch?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I nominate career Politicians. You know the slimeballs that pit you against your neighbors while they get great pay and benefits for life even if they do absolutely nothing. And they are usually above the law, they can lie to you but you go to jail if you lie to them! COCKPUNCH!!! ....or in some cases VAGPUNCH!! :target:


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Top nomination. Politicians of all stripes deserve merciless flagellation to the balls for repeated hypocrisy and ****.

Ladies we'll spare for now (not to say they aren't equally as deserving).


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

The origins of Cockpunch


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

"All conciliatory language with threatening undertones" LOL!!! Genius, sir!! 

...Well, I'm not going to discuss here the pros and cons of a marriage. I guess you gentlemen know it all by now.

My "Cockpunch Nomination" goes to, undoubtedly, to this evil and wretched year of 2020 and his infamous star, the Covid-19.

Without saying anything, has a lot to be said about. Hope next year will be the return to the "old normal".

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*My nomination goes to all the scammers and cretins who dream up the lame, stupid SPAM emails (billions every year) designed to separate you from your money. May a team of dwarf boxers do daily speed bag workouts on all your nasty packages.*


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nominated for thread of the year!

And a vicious, unapologetic cockpunch to 2020!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Nominated for thread of the year!
> 
> And a vicious, unapologetic cockpunch to 2020!


Here, here!!!!


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Quercusuber said:


> "All conciliatory language with threatening undertones"


In modern speak it would be called 'passive-aggressive', y'know where someone wants to threaten you but in a nice way.

Anyhow, Impoliteness. Or impolite people. Manners cost nothing so not saying please or thank you when appropriate deserves a swinging upper cut to the nads.

I don't know if it's impoliteness or simple laziness to say a few polite words or express gratitude. Most annoying when it's shop workers, because I'm thanking them for paying for their ****ing shoddy goods! Don't care if you're on minimum wage ya bastid, you got my dollar, say thank you!

Maybe this doesn't happen in the US. I don't know.

I could get all Michael Douglas 'bout this sort of thing.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Here we go....

I have set my phone to record every phone call (...it's what I do...) and I get this call last night. I have added exact translation in English.






Bloody ape... he thought I was someone else and called a wrong number (my number) and asked me to come to his party.. you can hear the music in the background.

A party. Illegal. In this year of Covid.

I had half a mind to call 15 (cops) and set the cops on him (parties are illegal right now) but then dealing with the cops will give me a migraine so I let it go.

But look at the nerve of some people... *they just don't get it.*

Cockpunch!


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

^ Definitely approved by the Ministry of Cockpunching.


----------

